# Clinch County Leases Available



## LWS (Sep 24, 2008)

There are several leases available in Clinch County posted on www.LegacyWildlife.com


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Good Area*

PM me before you sign a lease !!!


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 30, 2008)

*6 & 8 Point*

PM me before you sign a lease !!!


----------



## Chuck Kamine (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm intersted in the Echols or Clinch County lease, please email me or call:
386-218-4718
ckamine@cfl.rr.com

Chuck


----------



## stewart14 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am also interested. Please contact me at d1hjoyce@yahoo.com

DJ


----------



## BIGMIKE70 (Jan 5, 2009)

Send me some info. Definitely interested


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Clinch*

Please PM me before signing and lease in Clinch County.


----------

